# .22 WMR HP Ammo



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I have 95 rounds of CCI .22 Magnum Hollow Point ammo for sale. Asking $15. Call or text 435-669-2137. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

location?


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm in West Jordan. The sale is pending right now.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Are they TNT style hollow points (big cavity)?


----------

